# BM using cocaine



## Mouseycat (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello

After some advice please, our LO BM has just given birth again and LO has been tested, confirmed positive, our SW has asked us if we would be interested, lots to consider but we weren't expecting this result.  Any advice in effects of cocaine use?


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Hiya I couldn't say for certain but I'm pretty sure that cocaine does not effect the child as much as alcohol does.  So I would find out if alcohol was involved as well.  I think I read once that cocaine can increase chances of ADHD but does not effect IQ etc like alcohol can.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

These may help:

https://archives.drugabuse.gov/NIDA_Notes/NNVol14N3/Prenatal.html
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1694590/

/links


----------



## Mouseycat (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, much appreciated and interesting reading x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Mousey cat, our ds bm is and was addicted to cocaine as well as other drugs. When ds was born he was addicted too. He spent 4 weeks in hospital on methidone trying to wean him off. He was so affected by her drug taking it took 12 weeks for him to be off any methidone.
His FC told us it was very hard on him, but now looking at hi. You would never know. He is healthy (apart from asthma) and is exceeding all his milestones. If you have any questions please feel free to PM me x


----------



## Mouseycat (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks very much Macgyver, that's helpful to know, I forgot to ask if he experienced withdrawal xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Very welcome, you may also find he may have a very high pitched cry. Our ds did and is use to go right through us. When I met up with a couple of other mums who had drug addicted babies they said theirs also had this high pitched scream. Just to warn you, it's nothing to worry about and they do seem to grow out of it but it's worth knowing. 


Good luck X


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Hiya. Our DS's birth mother was admitted just a few weeks before he was born with a cocaine overdose. He wasn't born addicted but was born with an eye infection (not sure if that's linked).
He is a happy, lovely little boy. Fairly clumsy and doesn't handle change very well but otherwise fine! He's about to turn 4! No signs of ADHD or Autistic traits otherwise.


----------

